

NLP explained: A good POS tagger in 200 lines of Python - kxu
http://honnibal.wordpress.com/2013/09/11/a-good-part-of-speechpos-tagger-in-about-200-lines-of-python/

======
nkurz
Great article. I reposted with a slightly different title to see if it gets
more traction:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6386356](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6386356)

